# Pede Picture thread!



## scorpionchaos (Oct 28, 2014)

I cant tell if you guys already have one (can't find it anyway) so if you this will be my personal picture thread, if you don't... Mods please sticky and lets make this thing LONG! Millipedes and centipedes please!

All of the following picture are of my only pede... Meet Scold! The Scolopendra cingulata black morph!







Umm Scold... I can still see you...:sarcasm:


Enjoy and let me know what you think!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gel (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing colouration and great pictures.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't have a good camera yet, but I've got a few I can contribute.

_Dendrostreptus macracanthus_ vs _Malus domestica_






This is the best photo I've ever taken. _D. macracanthus_ is one of the most photogenic millipedes.






_Orthoporus ornatus_ (+ photobomber)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scorpionchaos (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are some good photos considering lack of good camera, The second picture is amazing! looks like a weird cinnamon bin. I love the contrast on the legs to the black sheen of the body!


Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mukmewx (Nov 2, 2014)

I just got 2 adult and 6 baby(2'' to 3.5'') A. gigus from the local pet store!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



One of the babies
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
one of the adults and one of my Orthoporus
	

		
			
		

		
	



And here are my Orthoporus!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have since moved them to their own tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scorpionchaos (Nov 3, 2014)

Those Orthoporus are stunners!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truecreature (Nov 6, 2014)

Using a tarantula cage for now, but going to find a better one soon. This is about 3 inches too small and possibly not enough ventilation for this species. Ended up taking out the bigger piece of cork bark.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice pedes raisin! 

I'll be posting more pictures on Thursday when my next order arrives


----------



## Redellimom (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's my Narceus americana millipedes , well, 5 of them.


Another picture of one:


My s. heros


And one yet to be identified, but possibly H. marginata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redellimom (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a rock centipede:


A another pic of one of my N. americana millipedes.


And a small millipede in the Salamander terrarium 


All of my pedes and millis were collected from our property hence the mites on some of them. The little tiny ones in the Salamander terrarium are there as a clean up crew, but I wouldn't doubt if the salamanders eat them, hehe.


----------



## Redellimom (Nov 17, 2014)

Gorgeous centipedes and millipedes everyone!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 18, 2014)

Atopetholus californicus, a species of desert millipede which is found from coastal regions to far inland.






  Scolopendra polymorpha pale desert morph, without any banding or strong colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scorpionchaos (Nov 18, 2014)

Amazing pictures of those N.americana redellimon! And I love the S.polymorpha smokehound!

Still trying to get pictures of my new acquisition, don't get you hopes up though lol. Also tried getting more pictures of scold but he has been equally uncooperative!

keep them coming!


----------



## nicinico (Nov 19, 2014)

My collection...






Trigoniulus corallinus






Trigoniulus macropygus






Harpaphe haydeniana






Polydesmid?

---------- Post added 11-19-2014 at 03:06 PM ----------

Scolopendra Dehaani






Molting






Exo Top






Exo Bottom






Exo Length

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't realize Trigoniulus corallinus could have such vivid colors!

Nicinico, are you keeping your millipedes on straight cocofiber substrate? They really need to have leaves and wood in the sub too.


----------



## mukmewx (Nov 19, 2014)

WOW! everyone's pedes are beautiful!


----------



## nicinico (Nov 20, 2014)

@Cavedweller

Yes they really need leaves and wood, I usually give them rotten wood and ferns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 20, 2014)

Premolt S. dehaani.


View attachment 132110
View attachment 132111


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Hiltonius pulchrus* (literally 'handsome millipede')  

  Somewhat similar looking to Narceus, but much larger and more massive.  Very heavily built, specimens can exceed ten centimeters in length, and often grow fatter that 20mm in width!

  These are found in riparian zones in southern california, and eat rotting Oak, sycamore, and fungi.  They seem to enjoy exploring one's hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 22, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> View attachment 132164
> 
> 
> *Hiltonius pulchrus* (literally 'handsome millipede')
> ...


Just gorgeous 

Thanks for the share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 22, 2014)

Very striking, indeed!  Here's a shot to scale size, certainly a large millipede!

  A similar genus containing species with nearly identical markings is Tylobolus, the majority of species being found in california, washington, and oregon, however they grow much longer, and arent as thick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 22, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for the 2nd picture.


----------



## Redellimom (Nov 22, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Atopetholus californicus, a species of desert millipede which is found from coastal regions to far inland.


Wow what a gorgeous millipede!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree, they're quite striking.







 Enjoying some banana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicinico (Nov 25, 2014)

S. Dehaani 6 days post molt.




Earthy material compose of:
1. Dirt
2. Sand
3. Vermiculite
4. Perlite

NOTE: Flat Rock for hide and other aesthetic materials were remove for pic taking.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Dec 2, 2014)

A couple of new arrivals today, a pair of S. hardwickei, both slightly larger than the one I had already, although all three have different markings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## scorpionchaos (Dec 6, 2014)

Great pictures guys! 


Here is a horrible picture of my S.alternans pedeling i got last week, Sadly he spends much time underground thus making him tricky to photograph. This was the best I could do


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 6, 2014)

That thing looks tiny!  I wasn't sure what it was going by the pic.


----------



## Scorpster1 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Scolopendra Polymorpha*

My S. Polymorpha


----------



## Aquarimax (Dec 8, 2014)

Here are most of my flameleg millipedes feasting on their favorite food...banana. Photobombing courtesy of about 1000 springtails.


----------



## Aquarimax (Dec 8, 2014)

Accidental duplicate post deleted.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Jan 22, 2015)

Here are some Pedes!

My S.alternans Pedeling!



And my S.cingulata!


Keep them coming!!!


----------



## nurunuru (Jan 23, 2015)

An armoured millipede I happened upon in Papua New Guinea.  Cool little fella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Feb 13, 2016)

Anadenobolus monilicornis



Aphistogoniulus hova





Archispirostreptus gigas




'Cameroon giant' - probably Mardonius parilis acuticonus




Centrobolus sp.


Centrobolus splendidus




Chicobolus spinigerus


Dendrostreptus macracanthus




'Mali striped'


Ophistreptus guineensis


Spirobolus walkeri



Spirostreptidae sp. 8 (one of them looks pretty horrible due to a bad molt, but she's still doing well)




Spirostreptus gregorius



Tonkinbolus dollfusi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2016)

yay!

The first is my smoky oak millipedes.
Next is my glossy black pink leg millipede.  
Then my sonoran desert millipede.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## craze horse (Feb 14, 2016)

nicinico said:


> My collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious as to why you removed the molt , I've been led to believe they like to eat this ?


----------



## craze horse (Feb 14, 2016)

My scolopendra madagascarensis. On a rare moment not burrowed !


----------



## Pocco (Mar 1, 2016)

My Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus yellow leg


----------



## Quixtar (Mar 2, 2016)

@Marika, beautiful Tonkinbolus dollfusi! I used to have them. I miss them!


----------



## wickD00d (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 4, 2016)

I can totally see why those are called 'handsome millipedes'! I like millipedes very much, but I found centipedes easier to look after.

Here are some images of my S. morsitans


----------



## Marika (Apr 29, 2016)

Colossobolus giganteus





Odontostreptus sp. 2





'Tanzanian black yellow leg'

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Apr 29, 2016)

Marika said:


> Colossobolus giganteus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Colossobolus giganteus are amazing, I would love to own those one day! :wideyed: Beautiful pedes man, absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Apr 30, 2016)

Whoa, those are awesome!


----------



## TheInv4sion (Apr 30, 2016)

Where do you guys get your pedes from? I only have two Archirostreptus gigas and one Scolopendra subspinipes


----------



## pannaking22 (May 6, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> Where do you guys get your pedes from? I only have two Archirostreptus gigas and one Scolopendra subspinipes


Jealous of your _A. gigas_! It's a species I'm definitely after and saving up for already lol. Bugs in Cyberspace has been where I've gone for millipedes at least, but there's also an expo somewhat near me that happens twice a month that always at least has a couple cheap centipede species. Occasionally some millipedes will pop up though, so I always keep an eye out when I'm there. Occasionally some other online dealers will offer some neat rare millis, but it's not too often. Centipedes seem to come up more frequently on those lists, so it's easier to get exotic species. Could also be due to them being easier to import since they aren't herbivores, but that's probably another conversation for another thread


----------



## TheInv4sion (May 6, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Jealous of your _A. gigas_! It's a species I'm definitely after and saving up for already lol. Bugs in Cyberspace has been where I've gone for millipedes at least, but there's also an expo somewhat near me that happens twice a month that always at least has a couple cheap centipede species. Occasionally some millipedes will pop up though, so I always keep an eye out when I'm there. Occasionally some other online dealers will offer some neat rare millis, but it's not too often. Centipedes seem to come up more frequently on those lists, so it's easier to get exotic species. Could also be due to them being easier to import since they aren't herbivores, but that's probably another conversation for another thread


PM me if you want to get A. gigas for about 50-60 USD. They are WC btw so just putting that out there. I've been looking for some nice Scolopendra sp. but never seem to find anything other than polymorpha, subspinipes, alternans, and dehaani :<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (May 8, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> PM me if you want to get A. gigas for about 50-60 USD. They are WC btw so just putting that out there. I've been looking for some nice Scolopendra sp. but never seem to find anything other than polymorpha, subspinipes, alternans, and dehaani :<


Cool, I'll be sending a PM your way then right after this  Those were pretty much all the species I saw there, though nice color morphs pop up on occasion and there was a guy there with _S. hardwickei_ once which was pretty impressive. He didn't really know what it was either, so he was selling half grown pedes for about $20. Almost picked some up, but I'm not as interested in centipedes and I hadn't kept any before, so I figured I should start with a simple species first. Kind of kicking myself for doing that now lol.


----------



## Marika (Jun 26, 2016)

Anastreptus sp.


My Colossobolus giganteus are all males, but they sure seem to like each other.




One of them likes silicone...




"Ghana blonde legged"


"Tanzanian black yellow leg"


Spirostreptidae sp 8


A. gigas, Spirostreptidae sp 8, O. guineensis


A. gigas pedeling

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 26, 2016)

@Marika GORGEOUS millipedes!!! I especially love the _Anastreptus_ and the cute little _A. gigas_ pedeling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

